# A couple new mod ideas



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

I've been adding to the kayak over the winter, and had a couple original ideas I thought I'd share. Since I night fish a lot, light's are a must. First thing was to add a 2,600 lumen light bar and mount (all from ebay). Its does need a 35ah battery for about 6 hours of use though. I threw on an amber light cover to keep the bugs down (also from ebay). Its wired up to a waterproof r/f switch, operated by a key fob (again ebay). Next up for a 360 light, I wanted to eliminate carrying an extra lantern for camping, so I found this superway 440 lumen waterproof lantern. Its also a 10,000mah battery bank, and its mounted with ram products and is super bright. The rest is pretty standard, Yakattack lever lock anchor trolley (matched the paracord), quick release anchor, Yakattack paddle clips, raymarine dragonfly6, memory foam in the footwells ( I'm tall so I removed the foot peddles), and a vittles vault15 for a live well. I'm using industrial strength Velcro to hold the r/f switch to the top of the inside hatch, and for the bubbler on the live well. That's pretty much it, I only plan on adding a couple more small things. I tried to keep it simple, stealthy, and matching. Although nothings really that stealthy with a 6'7" guy on top of it. Pics of lantern are from the wife's kayak, I get the pleasure of buying double.


----------



## laneda (Aug 25, 2015)

Nice looking modifications winguy! How do you like the FeelFree Lure kayak? I was looking at picking up a Lure 10 this spring but may change to a lure 11.5 because of the newly added sonar pod.


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

Its a moken 12.5, but being a bigger guy I personally should of gone with the 14. My wifes is a moken 10 lite, and if it was a stand up, I'd want it to be longer. I'd go with the 11.5 for sure.


----------



## Still Hookinn (Oct 24, 2013)

what kind of foam did you put in and where did you get it? I just put some in mine but i dont think it will hold up.


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

A buddy of mine works at a factory that makes it. Its mainly for orthopedic shoes, I think and already had 3m adhesive backing.


----------



## Still Hookinn (Oct 24, 2013)

Jackpot


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

Right, but if you're having trouble with it sticking its probably because of the mold release still on the kayak. I wash any area with rubbing alcohol then dish soap and water. You could even scuff it up a little with sand paper and use some sort of spray adhesive on both surfaces and laminate it.


----------

